# Kroger alert



## jkc64 (Jan 5, 2013)

Went to kroger today for our weekly shopping and came across a cooler full of turkeys, the sign said all turkeys .49 except breasts. Most of them were kroger brand and they were marked with the discount but there were a fer butterballs there that wern't marked. I asked if they were included in the sale and way told yes the discount would show at the checkout. I bought one 22.04lb for 10.80 and one 20.51lb for 10.05. Can't pass up a price like that.













IMG_20130105_193701_654.jpg



__ jkc64
__ Jan 5, 2013


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 5, 2013)

Nice price. I love turkey; I'm like the dad in _Christmas Story._

We have a couple chains up here that are owned by Kroger. I guess I'll have to check them out tomorrow.


----------



## michael ark (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm Going in the moring. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## shannon127 (Jan 16, 2013)

Awesome deal


----------



## linguica (Jan 16, 2013)

A smoked turkey and fixins are good any time of year.


----------



## venture (Jan 16, 2013)

Not a turkey fan here, so you guys get all over that one.

I buy a lot at local Kroger stores, but they go by a different name here.

One thing I won't buy there is their store brand chicken parts.  Tried that once and got rancid chicken.  My guess it was chicken on sale because it had been frozen way too long before they purchased it at a bargain price.

Your mileage might vary.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## jkc64 (Jan 16, 2013)

Venture said:


> Not a turkey fan here, so you guys get all over that one.
> 
> I buy a lot at local Kroger stores, but they go by a different name here.
> 
> ...


Yea , i'm on that bought some "value brand" and got rubber chicken. Didn't matter how we trird to cook it for long or what we did it was rubbery, returned it for a refund. Haven't bought any of that kind since.


----------



## dward51 (Jan 16, 2013)

I'll check my local Kroger in the morning. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 17, 2013)

I checked both my Kroger-owned stores. Zip. Must have been a regional sale.


----------



## frosty (Jan 19, 2013)

Nothing in Houston ath the Kroger where I shop!  I am jealous of your success.


----------



## dward51 (Jan 19, 2013)

Same here.  But for those who did find the sale, great find!!


----------

